# Need a decent bulk replacement decoder? Preferences?



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I need motor and basic function light decoders for some P2K and Proto 1000 engines I have.

Wanted to buy a bulk pack so I have some on hand.

P1K have not yet arrived, but the P2K have prior owner installed Lenz decdoders, GP9s with LE103xf and the Sd7 with LE1014 and they are noisy little things. Life would be a little easier if there weren't hard wired in, but no huge deal.

LED lighting swap is being debated as well, but resistor or supporteed, so not much in making a decision

Trying to stay away from the $30-40 motor only decoders.

So what do you guys/gals prefer and why?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I' ve had very good luck with Digitrax decoders.

There are several on this link for less than 20.00.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...&device=c&crdt=0&treatment_id=7&ul_noapp=true

I note that they are now rated at 1.5 amps. That's
helpful if you have older locos with less efficient
motors.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have locomotives with (non-sound) decoders from Digitrax, NCE, TCS and Bachmann. The first 3 are great; the Bachmann's are serviceable but buzzy. I have had bad experiences with MRC decoders, but I haven't tried one in 15 years, so they might have improved since.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the decoders from TCS seem to be a good choice, but I haven't personally used them ..
another possibility may be DCC Concepts, the ZEN series are becoming popular, and the add on basic keep alive [if that's of any interest to you], is pretty cheap, a three pack of keep alive add ons for 19.95


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have three digitrax decoders and they work good for me.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I've tried all the decoders that have been mentioned and all work well, but if you want really fine control for switching you need one of the Lenz current crop. They may be a few dollars more but IMHO their performance is outstanding. I've installed one in an old Con-Cor MP 15 and it's totally silent and by far my best performing switcher. You can hit F3 and it cuts the motor speed in half for even more precise switching. If you don't need that then go for one of the others.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

NCE D13SRJ 10 pack with harness(need harness for some)

Find nothing bad about this decoder it appears.

Older one, but considered very good for what it is. Still a lot more recent than my noisy Lenz I'm looking to replace.

Anyone give some first person perspective to it?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I've had a couple of those D13SRJs and they're fine but for some reason NCE chose to put some very fine wire in the harness and they pull out of the board very easily, there was a thread on here recently about it. I had replace and resolder all the wires.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

3.8TransAM said:


> NCE D13SRJ 10 pack with harness(need harness for some)
> 
> Find nothing bad about this decoder it appears.
> 
> ...


I have some of the D13 series with the plug in harness, not sure which model off hand, used three out of a five pack, no issues that I can think of


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

DonR said:


> I' ve had very good luck with Digitrax decoders.
> 
> There are several on this link for less than 20.00.
> 
> ...


+ 1 on the basic digitrax decoder. 17.50 free shipping on ebay.

oh and they DO work for blue box.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Ended up with NCE D13SRJ since I need some harnesses as well.

New post about P2K. light boards, etc. It never ends


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

D13SRJ first install done on a heavily ran, stripped to the frame and gone thru GP9. This thing has the nickel silver worn off the wheels(might even replace them if it seems like it will hold up)

Runs like a top and quiet and good low speed performance.

Definitely worth it for the price.

Throw in some ebay LEDs and we have a weiner!

It's now hard wired and ready for action, going to try and take it to the club in the morning and run her in and see what happens.

All testing at home has been great, but only having a 45 inch test track precludes real break in runs.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

DonR said:


> I' ve had very good luck with Digitrax decoders.
> 
> There are several on this link for less than 20.00.
> 
> ...


+1 on the digitrax, i've been getting them off ebay for 17$ shipped.


----------

